# Resortcom Maintenance Fees



## Cucinadog (May 28, 2020)

Hello,
Is there any news/info on maintenance fees being delayed or postponed due to Covid-19? I'm one of many that lost their job and financially unstable.
Thank you,
Angel


----------



## easyrider (May 28, 2020)

I haven't seen any mention of deferments on the Villa Group pages. You could call resortcom and ask as they are open. 

Bill





__





						Villa Group Updates Archives
					





					myuvci.com


----------



## Cucinadog (May 28, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I haven't seen any mention of deferments on the Villa Group pages. You could call resortcom and ask as they are open.
> 
> Bill
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------

